# Outlook deleted my inbox on mail servers



## ihavenoidea1118 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey everybody, I just configured outlook to download messages from my many different email accounts. I then logged on to the website for one of my emails through my browser and realized that my entire inbox had been deleted and was not even present in the "trash" folder. I then checked all of my other email accounts and they were the same, all deleted. However, any email that I had moved into a specific folder was not deleted. It was only emails in the general inbox. Also, all of these emails are still present in outlook and can still be viewed. I just can't view them from their respected email websites, which would be necessary if I want to view them on another computer.

I was wondering if anybody knew why this was and if there was a way to change this.

Thanks


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Presumably you've downloaded into Outlook without checking the "leave a copy on the server".
Which is found (depending on your version of Outlook) in email account properties / Internet Email Settings / Advanced tab.
You'll need to find that setting, change so that the messages remain on the server, then upload the messages back again if that's what you want.
Alternatively you could have setup Outlook using IMAP instead of POP3.
VERY NB : if you intend to change to IMAP, you'll need to get those messages saved or uploaded first, otherwise you'd lose them if you delete the POP3 PSTs and replace with IMAP.


----------



## ihavenoidea1118 (Jul 22, 2008)

yup, that was it. didnt know about that setting. thanks alot. how would i reupload the messages to the servers?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If they're in the IMAP folder, sync.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Otherwise, if you're using Pop3 accounts, you'll need to send them back to yourself again.
Hope you're not talking thousands of mesages here


----------

